# Java Applet deutsche Tastatur



## hunter1977 (22. Okt 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar  kann ich in keinem Java Applet eine deutsche Tastatur verwenden.

Sprich wenn ich Umlaute oder deutsche Sonderzeichen eingebe, dann sehe ich nur Schrott im Applet.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei Java die deutsche Tastatur einstellen kann?

Java Version:

ava version "1.5.0_07"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_07-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_07-b03, mixed mode, sharing)


BS:
Suse Linux 10.1

Gruß hunter


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Okt 2006)

Die JVM kommuniziert mit dem OS, also musst du das im OS einstellen.
z.B. ISO-8859-15


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2006)

und wie genau macht man das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

Welches OS hast du denn?


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Nov 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches OS hast du denn?



Lesen bildet!


			
				hunter1977 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BS:
> Suse Linux 10.1
> 
> Gruß hunter


 :bae: 

Leider weiß ich nicht wie die Einstellung unter Suse Linux vorzunehmen ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lesen bildet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, hab ich übersehen, sorry.


----------

